# Getting to know you better



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I Love the show on Bravo called “Inside the actors studio”. One of my favorite parts is the Bernard Pivot questionnaire; these 10 questions originally came from a French series, "Bouillon de Culture" hosted by Bernard Pivot.
I’ll go first:

01. What is your favorite word? Fabulous
02. What is your least favorite word? Fail/failed or failure
03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Heat…be it from the sun, the kitchen, and water in my shower, pool or Jacuzzi, sauna…whatever, heat makes me happy
04. What turns you off? Snow or things cold not in my drink
05. What is your favorite curse word? F**K
06. What sound or noise do you love? Classical music 
07. What sound or noise do you hate? My alarm clock
08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Musician (electric guitar, of the bluesy persuasion)
09. What profession would you not like to do? Accounting
10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Don’t fret the mistakes you made weren’t as bad as you think….
What about you?
Frizbee


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

01. What is your favorite word? probably 'groovy'   

02. What is your least favorite word? the Lord's name in vain

03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? music

04. What turns you off? Stupid People!

05. What is your favorite curse word? d*mm*t

06. What sound or noise do you love? most any kind of music, birds chirping, my husband's voice

07. What sound or noise do you hate? the neighbor dogs barking at 4 am

08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? I always thought I'd be a great hotel concierge. That or a music educator. Talk about diverse!

09. What profession would you not like to do? anything in the medical field

10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? 'Welcome home'


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

01. What is your favorite word? FEAST
02. What is your least favorite word? BLOUSE/SLACKS
03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? BEING NEEDED 
04. What turns you off? ANY OF MY FAMILY MEMBERS COMING INTO THE KITCHEN AND ASKING "WATCHA MAKIN?" REAL LOUD
05. What is your favorite curse word? F**K
06. What sound or noise do you love? RAIN/MILES DAVIS
07. What sound or noise do you hate? My alarm clock/MY BROTHER SLAMMING THE DOOR
08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? GLASS PAINTER
09. What profession would you not like to do? Accounting/ENGINEERING
10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? NOTHING, A SMILE SAYS MORE

Sorry it was all in capital letters. I felt is was easier to read the answers.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

01. What is your favorite word? Dumba$$ (when I'm using it)

02. What is your least favorite word? Dumba$$ (when someone is using it on me)

03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? For all 3, someone whom I'm interested in.

04. What turns you off? Smoking

05. What is your favorite curse word? aw $H!7

06. What sound or noise do you love? The splatter of rain drops, light or heavy.

07. What sound or noise do you hate? The sound I make at 5am every morning

08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Digital photography and editing

09. What profession would you not like to do? A professional pooper scooper of human fecies in 3rd world countries in the middle of butt fkin nowhere.

10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? [/In a Godly voice]Open Seeza Mee!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

01. What is your favorite word? Congratulations
02. What is your least favorite word? Whoops
03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music and food, nature, my wife and son.
04. What turns you off? Smoking (I agree! That and A-holes)

05. What is your favorite curse word? F#*K (It can be used in so many ways  )

06. What sound or noise do you love? Guitars playing (well that is)
07. What sound or noise do you hate? The alarm clock!
08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Fishing/Boating or a detective.
09. What profession would you not like to do? Anything in a prison.
10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Hey... you were right all along!"  (But then if I was right...this conversation wouldn't be taking place    )


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

01. What is your favorite word? -- seconds (as in, another serving of [insert your favorite thing here  ] )

02. What is your least favorite word? -- cute, i hate the f-ing word!

03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? -- trust

04. What turns you off? messiness

05. What is your favorite curse word? -- answered in #02

06. What sound or noise do you love? -- ringing bells of the gothic cathedral across the street from my apt.

07. What sound or noise do you hate? --

08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? architect

09. What profession would you not like to do? -- politician

10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? -- what the he11 are you doing here?


----------



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

Pierre said:


> 01. What is your favorite word? --EPHIPHONY
> 
> 02. What is your least favorite word? -- SORRY
> 
> ...


----------



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

01. What is your favorite word? --EPHIPHONY

02. What is your least favorite word? -- SORRY

03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? -- FEELING LOVED 

04. What turns you off? PEOPLE WHO DONT LISTEN

05. What is your favorite curse word? -- F**K (ITS SO VERSATILE)

06. What sound or noise do you love? -- THE SOUND OF COMPLIMENTS, AND WIND CHIMES

07. What sound or noise do you hate? -- PEOPLES CLAIMS TO JUSTIFY THEIR STUPIDITY

08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? PHOTOGRAPHY, ARTS AND CRAFTS INSTRUCTOR

09. What profession would you not like to do? -- WORK IN A REHAB CLINIC

10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? -- "NO, YOU CANT BE REINCARNATED AS ME"!


----------



## chefsbb (May 4, 2005)

01. What is your favorite word? -- Peace

02. What is your least favorite word? -- Government

03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? -- 
(1) reflection (2)Mother Nature(3)good friends

04. What turns you off? Self righteous people

05. What is your favorite curse word? -- F**K, Horsesh*t

06. What sound or noise do you love? -- Rain, Thunder

07. What sound or noise do you hate? -- Urban sprawl 

08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Gardener

09. What profession would you not like to do? -- Kill Chickens 
10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? -- You forgot the secret knock


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

01. What is your favorite word? freedom 
02. What is your least favorite word? mandatory
03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? ART- especially anything outside the mainstream
04. What turns you off? fundamentalism-you pick the flavor
05. What is your favorite curse word? F**K-its a floor wax; its a dessert topping.....
06. What sound or noise do you love? owls calling
07. What sound or noise do you hate? angry voices
08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? i'm already doing them
09. What profession would you not like to do? bartending; anything with drunks
10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? have a seat-john lee hooker and leonardo da vinci will be with you in a moment


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

01. What is your favorite word? dun know
02. What is your least favorite word? horny:blush:
03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Chocolate :lips: 
04. What turns you off? discusting people
05. What is your favorite curse word? F**K
06. What sound or noise do you love? The tweet of birds out the window on a spring morning
07. What sound or noise do you hate? nails on a chalkboard
08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? EL train driver
09. What profession would you not like to do? physical labor
10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Don't worry i forgive you.

Chocolate kisses :lips: 
Coffeekitten


----------



## lori ann (May 24, 2005)

01. What is your favorite word? Whatever....Good w/the kids
02. What is your least favorite word? F**K
03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music 
04. What turns you off? Know-It-Alls
05. What is your favorite curse word? S**T
06. What sound or noise do you love? Nature"s Sounds
07. What sound or noise do you hate? Tattling Kids
08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Interior Design/Decorator
09. What profession would you not like to do? Anything that deals w/blood....hate the site of it..
10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?Heaven DOES exist....And I will make my arrival at my time...


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

01. What is your favorite word? family

02. What is your least favorite word? *insert any racially ignorant word*

03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? an innocent smile that wasn't meant to be seen. Be it from a child or adult. 

04. What turns you off? idiots

05. What is your favorite curse word? Crock of ****

06. What sound or noise do you love? music

07. What sound or noise do you hate? distortion

08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? stay at home dad  

09. What profession would you not like to do? anything where you own your own business. Just too many hours to make it succesful.

10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Some of your family is right over there, feel free to say hello.


take care>>>>>>

dan


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

01. What is your favorite word? arugula (I just like the way it sounds!!!)

02. What is your least favorite word? boo-yah (I hate that word!!!! Just sounds like a stupid, frat boy word)

03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? nature

04. What turns you off? self righteous people, closed minded people, idiots, and those little smoked oysters in a can

05. What is your favorite curse word? F**K (the only cuss word I know that can make an entire sentence (F**k the f***ing f***ers!)

06. What sound or noise do you love? the sound of a good thunderstorm

07. What sound or noise do you hate? fingers on a chalkboard

08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Forensic Scientist

09. What profession would you not like to do? Sewer Diver 
10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Either "I can't believe they let you up here" or "You were right, it is all a big joke!!!"


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

01. What is your favorite word? parmigiano

02. What is your least favorite word? can't

03. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? gorgeous, fresh produce

04. What turns you off? bigots of any kind

05. What is your favorite curse word? f**k

06. What sound or noise do you love? the purr of my 220 hp engine

07. What sound or noise do you hate? whining children and adults

08. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Travel counselor/agent

09. What profession would you not like to do? anything that involves touching other people's feet 

10. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Welcome! Here's your plate. Enjoy!"


----------

